# an interesting movie



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

*The movie is called " Vatel "*

The other day I decided to rent a movie which starred , Gerard Depardieu, Uma Thurman, Tim Roth and Julian Glover. 
I must say I really enjoyed the movie. If you would like to know a little about the movie here it is:
In 1671, with war brewing with Holland, a penniless prince invites Louis XIV to three days of festivities at a chateau in Chantilly. In the movie, Vatel a faithful steward, who comes from penniless beginnings, plans to deliver a sumptuous decadent feast in elaborate designs and entertainment for the welcoming of the King. I will say no more.
Do you remember an interesting movie which you enjoyed and would like to share ?

*Petals*


----------



## henry (Jun 12, 2001)

Two movies come to mind immediately. The first is Babbette's Feast. Babettes gæstebud (1987)

I think it was my first food movie I've seen, and I've seen it several times and will watch it again.

The second movie, which I saw a few weeks ago, is not a very "pretty" movie, called Food, Inc. 
Official Food, Inc. Movie Site - Hungry For Change?

I don't think I can look at piece of Smithfield ham again. The movie was a real eye opener to movie.

H.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

It's lovely how movies can stay with you, and you want to watch them again and again. My 2 favourites are Long kiss goodnight with Geena Davis and Samuel L Jackson. Action with pathos.
2nd is a recent remake of Arthur. As in Knights of the round table Arthur. But with a fabulous twist Keira knightly and Clive Owen were jolly good.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Are you asking for strictly food related movies?

For me Babettes Feast is one of my favorites. I also enjoyed Vatel.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

It does not have to be food related. 

Petals


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Ok you can all call me a Neanderthal but I really liked.

First Blood


----------



## hanratty (Sep 4, 2009)

For me it is 'just my luck'...kewl movie..


----------



## epi (Apr 29, 2009)

Some of my favs (not is any special order) you may want to try:bounce:

Ferris Bueller's day off
Monsters Inc and Shrek (go for Monsters Inc first)
My big fat greek wedding (oh soo funny)
Full metal jacket (an old war movie but enjoyable)
Wanted
Mr and Mrs Smith
Office space
Pulp ficton (saw last month for the first and can't stop watching it)
Any movie with Drew Barrymore


----------



## mnofdichotomy (Sep 23, 2009)

not a movie for guys...


----------

